# Question for nymph



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 5, 2007)

I read that someone put spiders in a bathroom and steamed up the room and then turned it off to make it moist, do you think that this could help moisten a nymph for molting? More or less its first molt


----------



## mrblue (Jun 5, 2007)

i think it would help raise the humidity in the nymphs container if it has good ventilation/air circulation. however the more pertinent question i reckon is whether this is necessary, and i would have to say it really isnt. if you think it is coming up to a moult, some light spraying of the mantis and its container (maybe the substrate if you want to be safe) should do nicely.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

I've never heard of anybody trying that. I suppose it will get the humidity up but many species get stuck at L1 and die regardless of humidity.


----------

